# New 1.6.0 Datamine



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 4, 2018)

_(I beat Bcat to it)_

Looks like new Villagers, new fortune cookie, new garden event and more are coming soon.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/8w0ek3/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_update_160/

I?m interested in all these stuff.

Opinions?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2018)

LOL foiled again! 

Excited for the sunflower event! The prizes still look repetitive but there seems to be more variety than last time! 

The fortune cookies are also pretty cute.


----------



## Flare (Jul 4, 2018)

Probably because I don't like sunflowers so much but I don't really like the prizes there but the Windmill is pretty cool. 

Roald's cookie looks like an eyesore to me and tbh I'm glad it's that way lmao. Doubt I'll ever grow to like it unlike Lily and Stitches's cookies.

Ooh can't wait for Julian and Molly to show up!


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 4, 2018)

Why are they refusing to add more dog villagers?


----------



## arbra (Jul 4, 2018)

Cards said:


> Why are they refusing to add more dog villagers?



you miss-spelled elephant 

All the villagers should only be elephants!!!!! Long live the elephants!!!!!


----------



## Garrett (Jul 4, 2018)

I love sunflowers so I'm very happy with the look of this garden event. I'll be getting the sunflower background for my campsite too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh wow, so much to like!  Julian has finally been implemented, the sunflower event is cute, and the sailor outfit from the new fortune cookies is to die for.  It’s stuff like this that makes me realize I won’t be tired of Pocket Camp for a long time lol.


----------



## deuces (Jul 4, 2018)

ill play daily once they add my boy genji lmao


----------



## lizardon (Jul 4, 2018)

I think the bag is too small, always having 300 items there..


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 4, 2018)

im so happy for molly. the sunflower event looks ok. i kind of like roald's cookie but i still wont buy it (sorry not sorry nintendo)


----------



## Tikikata (Jul 4, 2018)

_Give me Hans give me Hans give me Hans give me—_

OH LOOK IT'S JULIAN.

Looks like I'm gonna have to kick out a few oldies (aka max level bros) and make room for unicorn man~


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 9, 2018)

ROALD'S fortune cookie is available now with a new bundle and they look sooo good I HATE NINTENDO AND THESE CRAZY LEAF TICKETS!!!



Cards said:


> Why are they refusing to add more dog villagers?



Honestly.....


----------

